# That which does not kill me makes me stronger.



## Tizona

*Quod me non necat,...*
facit fortis?
me fortiorem faciet?
me confirmabit?

(Lo que no me mata, me hace más fuerte)
(That which does not kill me, makes me stronger)

Gracias
Thanks


----------



## Tatzingo

Tizona said:


> *Quod me non necat,...*
> facit fortis?
> me fortiorem faciet?
> me confirmabit?
> 
> (Lo que no me mata, me hace más fuerte)
> (That which does not kill me, makes me stronger)
> 
> Gracias
> Thanks



What's your question??

Tatz.


----------



## Tizona

Tatzingo said:


> What's your question??



What´s the second part of this Latin aphorism?
¿Cuál es la segunda parte del aforismo? ¿La primera opción? ¿La segunda? ¿La tercera? ¿Ninguna de ellas?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

facit _fortis_ :  Hay que concordar el adjetivo con "me".

Me parece mejor lo siguiente: "Qod me non necat fortiorem (me) facit"


----------



## Tizona

¿Dónde iría el "me": delante o detrás de fortiorem?

fortiorem me facit
me fortiorem facit


Gracias


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Tizona said:


> ¿Dónde iría el "me": delante o detrás de fortiorem?
> 
> fortiorem me facit
> me fortiorem facit
> 
> 
> Gracias


 
El orden de las palabras no es muy estricto en Latin. Ambas distribuciones  son posibles. Me parece que aqui lo mejor es no repetir el pronombre:
" Quod non  necat me fortiorem facit"


----------



## Flaminius

There is a one-word translation for "make stronger" (cf. ad Philippenses 4:13), _conforto_.

Quod non necet me, me confortat.


----------

